

How to automatically create images for Responsive design - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_automatically_create_images_for_responsive_design

======
nadavs
This article explains how to dynamically create responsive images with
Cloudinary's Javascript library, which automatically builds image manipulation
URLs to match the size available for each image, for simple and automatic
integration within responsive design layouts (e.g., Bootstrap responsive
layouts). Sample code included for Javascript, Ruby on Rails, PHP, Node.js and
more.

